# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  My Shannis Pictures!

## Potato1992

Here we go:

----------


## Potato1992



----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

cool pictures

----------


## Potato1992



----------


## Potato1992



----------


## samantha nixon

there great pics

----------


## feelingyellow

cool pics, thanks for posting   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

cool pic i love shannis

----------


## Tamzi

Great pictures
xxx

----------


## Mindy

wow i take it you like sharan?

----------


## Becksfanz

I totally think Dennis is so hot! Shame hes leaving EE this month  :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

We are re-organising this section of SoapBoards and have noticed that there are too many individual threads i.e "fred blogg's banners" that all have eastenders pictures in them, the majority of these threads are using the same pictures, making each thread repetivive and slightly pointless.

After careful thought, we have decided to close these threads and make one special thread for eastenders pictures, where you all may post the images, making it a super-duper thread rather than a dozen splinter ones.

Exisitng images will remain in there closed threads, any subsquent images will be posted in the following thread:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/...ead.php?t=35866

Sorry for any inconvience, but we've had complaints and by doing it this way it will make the boards a lot tidier.

PM me or any of the other mods if you have any queries.

----------

